# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Los embalses del Gállego y el Cinca, en estado de emergencia

## sergi1907

Los miembros de la Comisión de Desembalse han resuelto continuar con los desembalses establecidos en la anterior reunión extraordinaria del pasado mes de diciembre. 
La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha reunido este lunes, en la sede del Organismo, en Zaragoza, a la Comisión de Desembalse para el denominado sector B de la Cuenca, que integra, entre otras, a las cuencas del Gállego-Cinca (Grupo B-3) y sus embalses reguladores y del sera-Noguera Ribagorzana (Grupo B-2) y sus embalses, con el objetivo de coordinar medidas ante la escasez de reservas. 

 Esta reunión, de carácter extraordinario, ha servido para realizar con los usuarios un nuevo análisis de la situación de las reservas en estos sistemas, teniendo en cuenta la escasa pluviometría desde inicios de este año hidrológico, ha informado la CHE en un comunicado. 

 Los miembros de la Comisión han resuelto continuar con los desembalses establecidos en la anterior reunión extraordinaria del pasado mes de diciembre. En esta ocasión, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro ya acordó ajustar los caudales de aportación de los sistemas Gállego-Cinca, al encontrarse el sistema en situación de emergencia según los umbrales de sequía definidos en el Plan Especial de Actuación en Situación de Alerta y Eventual Sequía en la Cuenca del Ebro. 

 Las aportaciones en el Gállego se fijaron en 3,5 metros cúbicos por segundo desde el embalse de Ardisa, para el Bajo Gállego y en el sistema Mediano-El Grado se decidió mantener los 5,5 metros cúbicos por segundo totales de salida, caudales similares a los fijados en octubre de 2005 y noviembre de 2007, anterior periodo seco en la Cuenca del Ebro. 

 El embalse de Mediano se encuentra por debajo de la media de los últimos años por lo que desde el comienzo del actual año hidrológico, el pasado 1 de octubre, la Confederación está planteando medidas para ajustar al máximo su gestión. 

 Los desembalses se acordaron una vez garantizados los usos de su sistema y están motivados, como se ha expuesto, por el bajo volumen actual de los embalses y en especial, por la ausencia de precipitaciones en el tercio central de los Pirineos, ha apuntado la CHE. 


Medidas anteriores
 Los ajustes de los desembalses comenzaron a principios del año hidrológico, con las comisiones celebradas a finales del mes de octubre, entre ellas, las del 27 de octubre para las Cuencas del Gállego y Cinca y para el Bajo Ebro (sistema Mequinenza-Ribarroja-Flix). 

 Las decisiones asumidas en las comisiones se suman a otras propuestas del Organismo para mejorar la gestión del agua y disminuir los consumos ante la situación de sequía climática, como actuar sobre los regadíos tradicionales y las comunidades de riego para que intensifiquen los cultivos de invierno y sobre los usos hidroeléctricos para moderar sus consumos. 

 Las comisiones de desembalse son órganos colegiados de la CHE en los que están representados los usuarios de los distintos sistemas y donde se plantean y se votan las propuestas sobre las líneas básicas de la gestión de los embalses.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...71765_300.html

----------

